# Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey,
I would greatly appreciate some advice on keeping a jungle python. I have never had one and need a few tips on keeping one.
I firstly need help with the kind of heat mat I need and what to feed it (and how). Also the temp I need and how to get It at that temp.

Any pics of your jungle python or other pythons enclosures would be great.
Any other advice is also good!


----------



## Jason (Jun 14, 2006)

i havent got any yet but iv built my enclosures ect... pretty much the same as keeping a carpet but will be fine in a 2 ft square enclosure. different attitude aswell as young they will most likely strike at anything so handle them when they are young cause i have seen adult jungles that wernt and they arent really handlable.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## junglemad (Jun 14, 2006)

start stabbing yourself in the fingers and hands with needles so you can toughen them up


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 14, 2006)

wat u mean LOL


----------



## Jason (Jun 14, 2006)

> start stabbing yourself in the fingers and hands with needles so you can toughen them up


lol.... that would probably help.


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

The majority of Jungles bite, the majority of those bite a lot :lol: The one I just bought from Larks is pretty good but my male is a nightmare. Enjoy them for what they are and don't expect an animal that can be handled much, usually.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought if you handle them a lot when they're young they get use to it and after a while start enjoying a handle.


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Sorry I'm not laughing at you, Jungles aren't like other snakes. Some will become dog tame, most wont.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*



Jason said:


> i havent got any yet but iv built my enclosures ect... pretty much the same as keeping a carpet but will be fine in a 2 ft square enclosure. different attitude aswell as young they will most likely strike at anything so handle them when they are young cause i have seen adult jungles that wernt and they arent really handlable.



2ft enclosure, bit harsh isn't it?
IMO a 3x2x2 minimum.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

what is a good heat mat for a jungle?
the food should be?


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

As far as heat mats, go for a Habistat or Microclimate or the ones the Herpshop sells wired to a good thermostat. 
The food should be a suitably sized rat or mouse. I am assuming you have one of Larks little Jungles ? Mine is eating pink rats a few days old.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

im gonna get a jungle mostl likely from him


----------



## Jason (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*



> 2ft enclosure, bit harsh isn't it?
> IMO a 3x2x2 minimum



the parents of the hatchies im getting are only 4.5 foot, these dimensions sound small i know but after seeing adult jungles in a 2 ft square enclosure imo it is plenty of room, and i know jungle keepers and breeders that would agree and they do house and breed them in this size enclosure.


----------



## vinspa (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*



> 2ft enclosure, bit harsh isn't it?
> IMO a 3x2x2 minimum.



our jungles are kept in enclosures that are 4x2x2 minimum


----------



## shellshock (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

Jungels are type of carpet arnt they? if so why the diff in temperament? I was thinking of getting a jungel but now Im not so sure


----------



## shellshock (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

Jungels are type of carpet arnt they? if so why the diff in temperament? I was thinking of getting a jungel but now Im not so sure


----------



## MrBredli (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

Jungles are found in remote areas, and as we all know natives who are confined to such remote areas have alot of drug problems..


----------



## shellshock (Jun 14, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

good point ... lmao


----------



## junglemad (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (you*



Jason said:


> > 2ft enclosure, bit harsh isn't it?
> > IMO a 3x2x2 minimum
> 
> 
> ...




they need more height than that as adults unless you like to keep them like battery hens


----------



## jnglgrl (Jun 15, 2006)

My jungles about 18 months old now and I haven't used a heat mat, just party lights and they seem to do the job fine but a heat mat under half of your enclosure will help on those real cold nights.

As 4 food, it really depends on what its already eating, if its on rats (baby ones) then id keep it on rats as i've heard jungles can be hard to get on2 rats. I also feed my jungle in a tub (its best to handle rat with feeding tweezers) so he doesn’t think i'm food every time I put my hand in his enclosure. 

Temps should vary around the enclosure. I keep mine @ around 34oC in the hottest part up in his branch and 27oC in the coolest part over the other side of lights so he has a wide range of temps to choose from, a thermostat will keep the temps right for you. Another important thing for ease of shedding is _*humidity*_, I try to keep this in between 60% and 70% but it often drops to 50% during the day and even lower at night


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 15, 2006)

Thermostats are usally in pet stores? which ones should i get?


----------



## hph (Jun 15, 2006)

The jungle I previously had never bit me once but constantly crap all over the place whenever shes was handled 

The hatchies I got off Larks last week are great and were already hand feeding day after they arrived.


----------



## tessgalts (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

i got a female jungle from tim at Ultimate reptiles, and yes she is snappy,she was that snappy i had to hold her with a towel because she has no trouble breaking skin i have had her now for a month or so and has settled down alot in that time maybe striking half as much now, so with little patience she should be a nice girl,but i do think i will get a few bites from her in time to come.On the other hand i also got a female adult jungle(a beauty) a few weeks ago and i am happy to say she is very placid,she is a beautiful gold and black..


----------



## cris (Jun 15, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

I have a jungle that is about 2yo and is still fairly snappy, more than her calming down i have simply learned how to handle her so i dont get bitten.
Any species or sub species of python can be snappy, its just jungles are the snappiest of the carpet species.
If you arnt too worried about getting bitten by it, get one, if its your first snake and you are planing on handling it alot i would suggest another type such as a murray darling. You could also hunt around for a jungle that is already placid.

Theres a heap of other similar threads about this i think. Try doin a search for jungle python and read a few threads.



> The hatchies I got off Larks last week are great and were already hand feeding day after they arrived.


hand feeding is probably one of the best ways to get a snake to do a feeding reaction on you, i wouldnt reccomend that.


----------



## Ella (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

Do jungles keep their colours throughout their life or do they eventually fade?


----------



## cris (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*



> Do jungles keep their colours throughout their life or do they eventually fade?


With most black and yellow/gold jungles the colours start out dull and get better as they mature, although some have nice black and yellow from when they are young. I dont think they get duller after that but im not 100% sure.


----------



## Retic (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

Yes most Jungles get very dull when they are older, there are always exceptions but usually they look a little ordinary as they age.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

Mine got fairly dull by the time they were 6. I have seen older ones keep their colour longer. I have also notice palmerstons lst longer. Would this be correct?

This is my adult Tully male, age 6.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (you*



junglemad said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > > 2ft enclosure, bit harsh isn't it?
> ...



I disgree,
I find Jungles &amp; probably most arboreal species don't necessarily need extensive height &amp; 2 foot is a fine height.
As long as they have a perch to rest on they are content, even if that perch is only a few inches off ground level. Just my opinion &amp; I know everyone will disagree because they have read otherwise but this is what I have found from my own personal experiences.


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

from what i know all snakes will at some stage, and if given the chance to will use all of a larger than normal enclocure. cage sizes i hear people using really appals me. let me take you and put you in a normal bed room (about 4.5m by 4.5m). you could live there if i fed you but you also would like a whole house! is anyone for sale? always wanted my own human. maybe i'll listen to the norm and stick you in a cage 3ftlong(about half a human), 2 ft high, and 2ft wide, sounds about right for the "pros" human tank


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (you*



timmy_crabb said:


> from what i know all snakes will at some stage, and if given the chance to will use all of a larger than normal enclocure. cage sizes i hear people using really appals me. let me take you and put you in a normal bed room (about 4.5m by 4.5m). you could live there if i fed you but you also would like a whole house! is anyone for sale? always wanted my own human. maybe i'll listen to the norm and stick you in a cage 3ftlong(about half a human), 2 ft high, and 2ft wide, sounds about right for the "pros" human tank



I dont think its really possible to compare a human to a reptile at all in this situation.

When i feed one of my carpet pythons a decent meal, i dont see them again for up to a week or more.
They seem very content after obtaining food,enough so to just coil-up in there hide until hungry again.

Now give a human plenty of room, how about a entire foot ball field, but dont feed them more than once a week, hell just being alone for a week could stress a human.... 

Chalk and cheese mate  

Matt


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python*

you sure, i'll trust your "snake instinct", because you know what your talking about. my point was the small norm sizes are like a jail cell. give them something bigger and they will not only take it but use it, all of it.


----------



## micko (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (young)*

my 2 jungles are nasty little fellas but when ya get kissed by them every time you touch them you get used to it.As they grow so does ya tollerance to the pain .ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Retic (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle python (you*



micko said:


> Mick, you REALLY need to check your inbox


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle pyt*



timmy_crabb said:


> you sure, i'll trust your "snake instinct", because you know what your talking about. my point was the small norm sizes are like a jail cell. give them something bigger and they will not only take it but use it, all of it.



Yeahm in sure  

But not sure about "snake instinct", :lol: 

Matt


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle*

LOL
this is turning into a debate about the size of tank for jungles.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a jungle*

if you put the heat mat under the click clack tub where does the cord go and should i buy thermostat sepeartly or canu buy it with heat mat


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping a ju*



Zeus_the_beardie said:


> if you put the heat mat under the click clack tub where does the cord go and should i buy thermostat sepeartly or canu buy it with heat mat



A Heat matt just goes under the click clack, the cord goes into the power point  

Buy the thermostat seperate, i would suggest a quality ready wired probe stat, made by micro climate.


Matt


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keeping*

make sure u have a thermometer to double check temperatures. zeus_the_beardie, no debate. bigger the better. ive already given the dimensions on another thread for my spotteds, and compared to the "norm" my tank is spastically big. btw, they use the whole tank top to bottem, left to right, in all but the coldest of Q.L.Ds' temps.


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for keep*



timmy_crabb said:


> make sure u have a thermometer to double check temperatures. zeus_the_beardie, no debate. bigger the better. ive already given the dimensions on another thread for my spotteds, and compared to the "norm" my tank is spastically big. by the way, they use the whole tank top to bottem, left to right, in all but the coldest of Q.L.Ds' temps.



Your not suggesting "bigger the better" instead of a click clack are you?



Matt


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for*

what about handling, i have to be carefull i know but how is the best way???


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some advice for*

You should search a few old threads, theres been a few on handling.

Matt


----------



## Retic (Jun 16, 2006)

Bigger the better is definitely not the way to go with a lot of snakes. Quite often snakes, especially hatchlings and juveniles wont feed in a cage that is too big as they don't feel secure.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 16, 2006)

so a 7litre click clack tub is suitable for a juvie. any good suggestions as of what kind of tub sistema or something if heard r good ????


----------



## Retic (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't bother with click clacks, they are too expensive for what they are. I keep all my small stuff including juveniles in 10 litre containers.


----------



## Australis (Jun 16, 2006)

Below is a picture of one of my 18ltr tubs, i use this size tub for all my juvie Carpets at the momment, until they grow.
Its a approx 7 month old Darwin Carpet in the pic, it has plenty of room :wink: 












Approx dimension are:

High = 25cm
Length = 38cm
Width = 30cm

Contents include:

One hide
One ceramic water bowl
One sealed wooden perch
and paper for the substrate.

and holes made in tub with a soldering iron, instead of a drill to avoid cracking.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks nice pic and the heat mat under tub???


----------



## junglemad (Jun 16, 2006)

On the handling question Zeus, i tamed my favourite jungle by hooking her out of the cage onto a stick. i walked my hands closer to the jungle in the middle of the stick and let her get used to my smell and the feel of my skin and allowed her to crawl where she wanted over my hands. Don't play with the bitey end. I gradually worked towards hooking her directly onto my hand without my magic stick. 10 minutes of handling a day. She doesn't bite me now and i can get my hand under her straight from the enclosure.

I have two yearlings that i don't bother to handle. They strike at everything. When i handle them they defecate. They are display animals not pets this pair. Snakes have personalities and some are cranky so-and-so's.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 17, 2006)

BUMP 8)


----------



## ScottBec (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is the enclosure that Scotty and I knocked up one weekend - - I had already built the top section for our now 1.5yr old Coastal... We took the legs of the origional and the bottom two sections is actually an old desk (upside down and we moved the inside wall {side of the drawers} into the middle.) 

The bottom is divided into two enclosures. The left is Bruce the Bredli and the right is Axel the Jungel (they're both around the 6mth mark)

And for sizing I included a steel 30cm + ruler


----------



## micko (Jun 17, 2006)

hi there boa nothing in my inbox


> Mick, you REALLY need to check your inbox


----------



## Retic (Jun 17, 2006)

I have sent you 2 PM's and niether have been collected at your end. In the Members Online column on the left are there any PM's showing against your name ? 



micko said:


> hi there boa nothing in my inbox
> 
> 
> > Mick, you REALLY need to check your inbox


----------



## hugsta (Jun 17, 2006)

Zues, a 7 litre systema tub will be fine for a jungle or something a little taller would also suffice. If it is your only snake, get a small microclimate heat mat and add a microclimate ministat 100 to it to control your temps. If you have the intention of getting a few more animals then you should buy a bigger heat mat so you can expand along it.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok thanks


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jun 18, 2006)

Where should i get all these things (herpshop?)


----------



## micko (Jun 18, 2006)

no mate it sais 0/0


----------



## Retic (Jun 18, 2006)

Do you think you could PM me then as there seems to be something wrong with your account if you aren't getting PM's. 



micko said:


> no mate it sais 0/0


----------



## Jason (Jun 18, 2006)

great looking enclosures i like the effect the spnoging or what ever it is on the inside walls give makes it look more realistic, well done.


----------



## micko (Jun 18, 2006)

i have pm'd you but it musn't be worken.How do i sort it out?


----------



## Retic (Jun 18, 2006)

Email me at [email protected]





micko said:


> i have pm'd you but it musn't be worken.How do i sort it out?


----------

